# No audio while recording video! [Solved]



## dape16 (Jan 2, 2016)

I am using a Lumia 1020 with the latest Windows 10 TP. There is no sound on my recorded videos. I have tried both Lumia Camera and Microsoft Camera. The voice recorded app won't record any sound either.
I reverted back to 8.1, no problem with audio when I record videos. I upgraded to Windows 10 and the problem is back. Tried a full reset also.
I have checked that the apps have permission to use the mic.

Anyone else with the same problems? Maybe it also affects other phones, like the 920?

I have "lost" many videos from the holidays, I hope others won't discover the same problem when it is too late.

Solved, see post #13


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lumia 1020 with the latest Windows 10 TP and recording works fine


----------



## mansoor71 (Jan 4, 2016)

lumia 930 same  problem  latest Windows 10 TP


----------



## dape16 (Jan 7, 2016)

Strange that it seems like only a few users have this problem, and that some Lumia 1020 are affected but some are not. I have tried "everything", but it just won't record any sound in videos or with voice recorder. Now I am back on 8.1 and it works fine.


----------



## gx.abdullah (Jan 9, 2016)

*umia 930 same problem  latest Windows 10 TP*

Please change video recording setting to 1080p/24fps.... Then Record the Videos.....!


----------



## dape16 (Jan 9, 2016)

Does it work when changing to 1080p24 with Lumia 930? On my 1020 it does not, and since Voice recorder also isn't working, it seems like a mic problem.


----------



## dape16 (Jan 11, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Lumia 1020 with the latest Windows 10 TP and recording works fine

Click to collapse



Do you have a RM-875? Do you know your product code?


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 11, 2016)

Lumia 1020 RM-875_059T471


----------



## dape16 (Jan 11, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Lumia 1020 RM-875_059T471

Click to collapse



Thanks! I flashed the latest 8.1 firmware with your product code (France unbranded). No problem with recording audio. Then I updated to the latest Win 10 TP, now I can't record audio anymore. Strange.


----------



## dape16 (Jan 11, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Lumia 1020 RM-875_059T471

Click to collapse



I am just a little curious how you got 8.10.15116.125 on your Lumia 1020? The 8.10.14234.375 seems to be the latest firmware. Did you get it with the Windows Insider app before they started rolling out Win 10 TP?


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes


----------



## arvicor (Jan 27, 2016)

Having that problem, too.
Updated from 8.1 denim (audio working) to 10.0.10586.63 (audio not working, saying "welcome to cyan")
Model: Lumia 930 German CV RM-1045_1006
Firmware: 2540.00019.15236.45005
Hardware version: 2.0.0.2


----------



## dape16 (Feb 3, 2016)

I have solved my problem. In the hardware self tests in Nokia Care Suite one microphone failed, so I ordered a new one (Nokia original spare part) and changed it. The mic I changed was the one on the top beside the headphone jack. The hard part was to find the right tool (Torx 5 Tamperproof).

I guess Win 8.1 and 10 uses the microphones (the Lumia 1020 has two) in different ways and that's why I just had the problem when upgrading to Win 10.

A Lumia 930 with the same problem probably also have a broken microphone, but I think that 930 has more then two mics so it maybe could be more difficult no know which one is broken.

Anyway, in the end I have decided to stay at Win 8.1 update 2 for now. After using Win 10 and gone back to 8.1 I have realized that there are so many things that 8.1 does better. And battery life is really great on 8.1.


----------



## solidservo (Feb 10, 2016)

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-problem/c662af8d-852d-4ed3-ace7-ef4443b19ff4

There is a known bug in WP10 mobile that appears to only affect the Lumia 930.  While Cortana can hear you perfectly fine, you will end up with videorecordings that have no audio, no one can hear you if you switch to hands free mode during calls, and audio recordings will be mute too.

The reason for this is that the 930 has several microphones where some are used to cancel out noise. Under WP8.1 this works fine because these microphones are mixed correctly. Under W10 mobile they do not get mixed correctly - it appears that the noise cancellation microphones are wrongly used as primary audio source. 
If you record something that is extremely loud then you actually hear it in the recording.

This issue exists since the very first build of Windows 10 mobile.


----------



## x.iso (Oct 10, 2016)

solidservo said:


> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-problem/c662af8d-852d-4ed3-ace7-ef4443b19ff4
> 
> There is a known bug in WP10 mobile that appears to only affect the Lumia 930.  While Cortana can hear you perfectly fine, you will end up with videorecordings that have no audio, no one can hear you if you switch to hands free mode during calls, and audio recordings will be mute too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



DAMN! And here I thought I had a faulty mic all this time, replaced it with chinese one that was supposedly compatible, but it didn't work (well it was hardly audible as you say), replaced with original - no change, even re-soldered it to make sure it wasn't my fault. it does pick up sound, but barely audible. I would sure suspect OS more if it wasn't for the fact that prior to using it with fresh installed W10M I disassembled the device to replace the frame with display, and in the process blowed off dust from camera with compressed air, which I though might have damaged the mic. God damn, I wish we can at least find some registry entries corresponding to this, so we could fix it.


----------



## alfyjosephy (Dec 18, 2016)

*my lumia 920 windows 10 no audio in recorded videos*

my lumia 920 windows 10 no audio in recorded videos,,,so disappointed


----------

